# Password Protect Control Panel



## C. Matthew McMahon

I want to password protect the Administrative tools icon in Windows XP Home Edition. In other words, everyone logs on with Administrator here at home. Its defaulted. We want to keep it that way because we need to use the same files and folders. But I don't want anyone getting into control panel and hitting the wrong button and messing up something in Administrative Tools. That has happned. A service was stopped and it messed up the computer until I figured it out. What I would like to do is PASSWORD the Administrative tools icon so no one can get into it except for me. I do not want mutiple users on the computer. I simply want that one spot passworded so no one tampers with it.

How can I acomplish this? anyone know if it can be done in the Home version?


----------



## ReformedWretch

As far as I know it cannot be done. I've wanted to do this with files and have never found a way of doing so without either encrypting them, or creating seperate user accounts.

I believe there are programs out there that will lock things like that though.


----------



## 4ndr3w

Have you tried policies? I don't know if it works with admin though.

----------------------------

To disable Control Panel by using Group Policy settings

In the Run dialog box, type gpedit.msc.

In the Group Policy console tree, under User Configuration, open the Administrative Templates folder.

Click the Control Panel folder.

In the details pane, double-click Disable Control Panel.

Click Enabled.


IMPORTANT
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disabling Control Panel in Group Policy prevents Control.exe from starting. This removes Control Panel from the Start menu and removes the Control Panel folder from My Computer.


----------

